# Lookin out my dorm room



## Wade Chandler (Apr 5, 2005)

This was the view out my dorm room window up here in Dahlonega this morning


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Apr 5, 2005)

Great picture. Did you take it before or after PT?


----------



## Wade Chandler (Apr 5, 2005)

No PT this morning, tuesdays and thursdays are inspection mornings now


----------



## JCASH (Apr 5, 2005)

Great Picture. Is That From North Georgia College? Thank For Sharing The Picture


----------



## Wade Chandler (Apr 5, 2005)

JCASH,
It is from North Georgia College.  I'm almost done with my second year up here.  I see sunrises like this all the time but usually it's while we are doing PT (for the ROTC) so I got lucky and was able to take a picture of it this morining.


----------



## bubbafowler (Apr 5, 2005)

yall only do PT on MWF??  I bet yall also dont start til 7 right???   The CORPS has gone to hellin-a-handbasket and getting worse.  I went there listening to stories of older friends and family, and it was terrible, and just got worse while I was up there.  you cant force someone to "push" for doing wrong, and if so only 10, you must "burn" them now, and the paper work for that is so backed up its pathetic. By the way, what Co. u in, and whos your chain of command, I may still know some of a few of your officers, my froggie buddies. Hope you enjoy it man--Bubba


----------



## Wade Chandler (Apr 6, 2005)

Bubba,
Sent you a PM about the corps. By the way, I forgot to say that I'm in Foxtrot company.

Just to keep this on topic, I want to thank everyone for their good comments about all the pictures I've posted recently.  I'm glad to know that people are getting enjoyment out of them.  I'm trying to get better at my photography, so if anybody has any suggestions for things to do better or any suggestions for something I should try to get a picture of (I'm gonna get an alligator this summer) send me a PM or post a reply.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Apr 6, 2005)

Wow, that is gorgeous!! What kind of camera do you use?
Beautiful!!

Love, light & blessings,
Kerri


----------



## HT2 (Apr 6, 2005)

*Wow!!!!!!!!*

Now that is right down purdy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 6, 2005)

Only thing I see you're doing wrong is not posting enough of them...  A person can never see too many sunrises or sunsets!

Keep'em coming!


----------



## pendy (Apr 6, 2005)

What a beautiful sight to wake up to. Thanks for sharing!


----------

